

Creating chroot for CentOS - paramk
http://zaufi.github.io/administration/2014/06/10/howto-make-a-centos-chroot/

======
rkeene2
Possibly similar, meant for running CentOS LXCs on Slackware:
[http://www.rkeene.org/viewer/tmp/lxc-
centos.sh.htm](http://www.rkeene.org/viewer/tmp/lxc-centos.sh.htm)

